# Adrian Flux Insurance



## WHIZZER

Adrian Flux have offered a discount for members of DW

Please follow this link LINKY to get a quote

Adrian Flux Insurance Services: Up to 15% discount for Club members.

Adrian Flux Insurance Services are pleased to announce their association with the Detailing World forum and all its members' who enthusiastically support the Club.

We are able to offer up to 15% discount on policies for Club Members and would welcome modified car drivers, young drivers and convicted drivers.

Why choose Adrian Flux Insurance Services?

For the past 30 years Adrian Flux Insurance Services has developed into the country's leading agent for Specialist Motor Insurance, providing services dedicated to the specific needs of our clients. This enables us to offer all drivers' competitive premiums and excellent service coupled with special discounted rates for Car Club members.

Our 'specialist' schemes enable us to provide very competitive premiums and added benefits such as free legal cover and breakdown cover at only £52 for Homestart and European cover.

Call today on Freephone: 0800 089 0035


----------



## Scotty Pro

They also give discount to FiatForum members. Tried them and to be honest they were a lot dearer than my local broker, even with the discount. 

Might be OK for some others on here though


----------



## WHIZZER

Scotty Pro said:


> They also give discount to FiatForum members. Tried them and to be honest they were a lot dearer than my local broker, even with the discount.
> 
> Might be OK for some others on here though


Think this is their specialised market

We are able to offer up to 15% discount on policies for Club Members and would welcome modified car drivers, young drivers and convicted drivers.


----------



## 03OKH

Just had my renewal quote through from them  I try and tell them I am a member, and see if they can go further.

They also say they will match if I find cheaper elsewhere.

Modified will come in cheaper than non modified, the idea being you will be a more careful owner if you love your pride & joy rather than joe bloggs looking for a mode of transport only.

Well done DW.

Tony


----------



## Deniance

this name haunts me, if you want my opinion, AVOID, there are better companies out there, last year with them was traumatic to say the least, do a google search and it reveals countless problems and so on......


----------



## Deano

oh nuts. took a policy out with them on the 18th jan. wonder if they'll discount still.


----------



## Deano

Deniance said:


> this name haunts me, if you want my opinion, AVOID, there are better companies out there, last year with them was traumatic to say the least, do a google search and it reveals countless problems and so on......


I understand if you've had a bad experience but google searches only ever pull up the negatives. no one bothers putting good reviews on the net.


----------



## Avanti

Deano said:


> I understand if you've had a bad experience but google searches only ever pull up the negatives. no one bothers putting good reviews on the net.


I beg to differ, you only have to look on here for positive product reviews, I think folk have problems with insurance companies when it comes to making a claim and that is the only way you can judge an insurance broker


----------



## Planet Man

I think it is great they are offering a discount but like all things get a quote then shop around. You never know the 15% could be the difference in the end:thumb:


----------



## Mini 360

where did my post go? And my thanks too? All I said was I will try them out when it comes to renewal!


----------



## Deano

Avanti said:


> I beg to differ, you only have to look on here for positive product reviews, I think folk have problems with insurance companies when it comes to making a claim and that is the only way you can judge an insurance broker


yeah but products are reviewed specifically on here. what i mean is if someone gets a bad experience of a company they plaster it all over the net. not many people share good experiences. any way we're going off topic.....


----------



## rsdan1984

ive been with flux for 5 years now and i dont have a bad word to say about them. they are always friendly and efficient over the phone and they always beat my renewal quotes. ive just upgraded to fully comp and they offered me more services than all the other comanies at a better price.

people on the other forum i use say to avoid them aswell and i say exactly the same thing top them as i am now. i friend of mine had hassle with his company last year - you get it with all companies, not just flux. 

i believe its a good deal and as i say i have only praise for them.


----------



## trebor127

Heard it is a good company but wanted another £500 more than my renewal price even with the discount :lol:


----------



## Avanti

Deano said:


> yeah but products are reviewed specifically on here. what i mean is if someone gets a bad experience of a company they plaster it all over the net. not many people share good experiences. any way we're going off topic.....


I am not dismissing them, I don't have a modded car etc so they may not suit me, when I have seen horror stories regarding claims I don't observe an equal amount of praise, it's the same for other services too, and of course things could have improved/changed since the negative articles, it is said though that bad news travels faster than good news and if they were that bad would soon be out of business.


----------



## Cullers

My experience isn't that good with them. Expensive and not at all helpful but thats just my experience.


----------



## WHIZZER

Well hopefully that is all behind them now - they will have somebody on DW to answer all your questions etc - I guess the best place will be in the Money section


----------



## rsdan1984

i get a 10% discount with another forum. il have to bear DW in mind for next time!!


----------



## [email protected]

03OKH said:


> Just had my renewal quote through from them  I try and tell them I am a member, and see if they can go further.
> 
> They also say they will match if I find cheaper elsewhere.
> 
> Modified will come in cheaper than non modified, the idea being you will be a more careful owner if you love your pride & joy rather than joe bloggs looking for a mode of transport only.
> 
> Well done DW.
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,

If you would like to PM me your Name and Postcode I can check your file and get the renewals team to include the discount for you.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## [email protected]

Deniance said:


> this name haunts me, if you want my opinion, AVOID, there are better companies out there, last year with them was traumatic to say the least, do a google search and it reveals countless problems and so on......


Sorry to hear you have any problems with us in the past, We are always trying to improve all of our services, If you would like me to look into it for you then please do not hesitate to PM me the details and i will do what i can to help.

Dan.


----------



## [email protected]

Deano said:


> oh nuts. took a policy out with them on the 18th jan. wonder if they'll discount still.


If you would like to pm me your Name and Postcode i will look into it for you,
Sometimes the Insurers will not add on to Renewals but I will have a word with your Insurer on your behalf.

Dan.


----------



## VW NUT

they where alwasy good whn i had my modified polo very helpfully and was nice to talk to someone who understood cars just a shame i could not stay with them when i changed cars to the polo gti as they wehre unable to match the quote provided by directline. they get a :thumb: from me for the time i was with them. michael


----------



## [email protected]

Hi,

To those that have PM'd me. Please bear with me it appears i cannot access my PM's till i have made 10 posts so hopefully I'm getting there lol.

Regards,
Dan.


----------



## dooka

I was with them for year, and always a very good company for me..

Went with Noel Dazely the last 2 years as I got the same level of service, but for just that little bit cheaper..

Both AF and ND are good with modified cars..


----------



## madmoggy

I used Adrian Flux when I had my modified A4 and thought them to be a good company to deal with. 
I got a quote last night for the intended mods to my new motor which I thought was quite reasonable, then for some reason I got a text message today offering me cover for £53 more than yesterdays quote


----------



## [email protected]

madmoggy said:


> I used Adrian Flux when I had my modified A4 and thought them to be a good company to deal with.
> I got a quote last night for the intended mods to my new motor which I thought was quite reasonable, then for some reason I got a text message today offering me cover for £53 more than yesterdays quote


Hi,

If you would like to PM me your Name and Postcode I can locate your find your file and get the correct price for you.

Regards,
Dan.


----------



## madmoggy

Dan
You have pm. looking back through my notes I think I may have the answer (breakdown ins added when I asked not to) but if you could confirm that would be good.
Thanks


----------



## ryand

I have been with Flux for around 5-6 years now and the product, price and service is faultless in my experience. The knowledge given by the advisers is excellent, price match system spot on and true to its word on renewal and they honour they club discounts too, I have mine through the Briskoda forum.

I would highly recommend them to anyone for motor and home cover, plus the breakdown cover which is very economical and includes home start and Europe cover for much less then the other players in the market.


----------



## Puntoboy

Dan, you did get around  Busy man...


----------



## Mini 360

Hmmm asked for a quote online but not heard anything back yet. Must have been week now. But Ive heard good things for young folk like me!


----------



## P4ULT

i have been with these for about 8 years now never had any problems they just like up to date paperwork. but then i have never had to claim though they will beat any quote i get. plus i think you get to choose your own bodyshop .


----------



## Nigel Hill

i moved o these 3 years ago when tessco refused to cover me due to a policey change. they are the only company how will give me any dicent audio cover (2500) most other companies wernt interested when i told them id spent £5000 on audio. i renew in the next few months so ill keep you updated on my renewal price, i currently pay £1000 with 4 years no clames on a 1.8 astra coupe


----------



## RyanJon

I have been with flux since mid december, they were way cheaper than anyone else for me, and offered greater levels of cover.
I'm 24 and drive an insurance group 20 car, AF were £1000 cheaper than my renewal came through at, and cover me to drive any vehicle tpft at 24, where most places wont do this untill 25.
A 15% discount would have saved me about £150 though


Quick question: What happens if i do more modifications? I have been looking at wheel spacers and another few bits. Will there be any charge off yourselfs for changes to my policy?

Ryan


----------



## RyanJon

> plus i think you get to choose your own bodyshop


This is the case with all insurance claims, no matter who your insured with, dont let them tell you otherwise as they will try to!!


----------



## [email protected]

madmoggy said:


> Dan
> You have pm. looking back through my notes I think I may have the answer (breakdown ins added when I asked not to) but if you could confirm that would be good.
> Thanks


Hi,

PM Replied to

Dan.


----------



## [email protected]

Puntoboy said:


> Dan, you did get around  Busy man...


My Bosses reckon it keeps me out of mischief lol. How's you?


----------



## [email protected]

Mini 360 said:


> Hmmm asked for a quote online but not heard anything back yet. Must have been week now. But Ive heard good things for young folk like me!


Sorry to hear you have not been called back, If you would like me to oranise a callback for you then please PM me your Name and Postcode and Contact number and the best time to call you,

Regards,
Dan.


----------



## [email protected]

RyanJon said:


> I have been with flux since mid december, they were way cheaper than anyone else for me, and offered greater levels of cover.
> I'm 24 and drive an insurance group 20 car, AF were £1000 cheaper than my renewal came through at, and cover me to drive any vehicle tpft at 24, where most places wont do this untill 25.
> A 15% discount would have saved me about £150 though
> 
> Quick question: What happens if i do more modifications? I have been looking at wheel spacers and another few bits. Will there be any charge off yourselfs for changes to my policy?
> 
> Ryan


Hi Ryan,

If you plan on doing any modifications then please let me know and i can get it added to your Policy, The majority of Cosmetic Mods will not increase the Premium but i can always confirm it for you.

We also cover mods on a like for like basis in the event of a accident.

Regards,
Dan.


----------



## Puntoboy

[email protected] said:


> My Bosses reckon it keeps me out of mischief lol. How's you?


I'm good thanks Dan  At least they don't give you a pink name on this site 

Glad the bosses are keeping you busy.


----------



## WHIZZER

Hope everybody got their AF deals sorted


----------



## wedgie

I got a quote from AF for the EK9 (online form) and the amount the quoted was £245 :thumb::thumb:



However, when i phoned them to confirm the details,after being on the phone for 15 mins going through all the details that i had already submitted online, i got " oh the company that issued that price,we no longer deal with. Therefor the best price we can offer you is £500+" :doublesho:doublesho


Needless to say i went elsewhere


----------



## WHIZZER

wedgie said:


> I got a quote from AF for the EK9 (online form) and the amount the quoted was £245 :thumb::thumb:
> 
> However, when i phoned them to confirm the details,after being on the phone for 15 mins going through all the details that i had already submitted online, i got " oh the company that issued that price,we no longer deal with. Therefor the best price we can offer you is £500+" :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Needless to say i went elsewhere


Thats not so good - did you mention it to Dan by pm on here ?

Adrian Flux have offered a discount for members of DW

Please follow this link LINKY to get a quote

Adrian Flux Insurance Services: Up to 15% discount for Club members.

Adrian Flux Insurance Services are pleased to announce their association with the Detailing World forum and all its members' who enthusiastically support the Club.

We are able to offer up to 15% discount on policies for Club Members and would welcome modified car drivers, young drivers and convicted drivers.

Why choose Adrian Flux Insurance Services?

For the past 30 years Adrian Flux Insurance Services has developed into the country's leading agent for Specialist Motor Insurance, providing services dedicated to the specific needs of our clients. This enables us to offer all drivers' competitive premiums and excellent service coupled with special discounted rates for Car Club members.

Our 'specialist' schemes enable us to provide very competitive premiums and added benefits such as free legal cover and breakdown cover at only £52 for Homestart and European cover.

Call today on Freephone: 0800 089 0035


----------



## magpieV6

Im in the middle of renewing with flux, can i just ring them + get the discount that way? 

thanks guys, great idea


----------



## [email protected]

wedgie said:


> I got a quote from AF for the EK9 (online form) and the amount the quoted was £245 :thumb::thumb:
> 
> However, when i phoned them to confirm the details,after being on the phone for 15 mins going through all the details that i had already submitted online, i got " oh the company that issued that price,we no longer deal with. Therefor the best price we can offer you is £500+" :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Needless to say i went elsewhere


Hi

Sorry we were unable to offer the bext price on this occasion, if you would like to see what we can do for you next year, contact me and i will arrange a call back for you!

Dan


----------



## Dan J

think i'll be requesting a quote from you guys as direct line are not doing me any favours


----------



## wedgie

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry we were unable to offer the bext price on this occasion, if you would like to see what we can do for you next year, contact me and i will arrange a call back for you!
> 
> Dan


Thanks Dan, i will be in contact next february


----------



## vortex114

lol! they wanted £2246.07:doublesho off me.. looks like im staying my with current insurance company


----------



## dubstyle

this is cool. i've been with AF for a few years now and their quotes have been great compared to other places. i got quoted over £1000 from one company then went to the flux never looked back great quotes. I'll have to use the DW code in November when the insurance is due again im sure i'll be staying with them.

Craig


----------



## [email protected]

dubstyle said:


> this is cool. i've been with AF for a few years now and their quotes have been great compared to other places. i got quoted over £1000 from one company then went to the flux never looked back great quotes. I'll have to use the DW code in November when the insurance is due again im sure i'll be staying with them.
> 
> Craig


Hi Craig,

If you would like I can add your membership to your file now for you?
All i will need is your name and postcode.

Dan.


----------



## dubstyle

[email protected] said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> If you would like I can add your membership to your file now for you?
> All i will need is your name and postcode.
> 
> Dan.


thanks Dan PM sent


----------



## Nigel Hill

iv just renewed with AF so i bet its to late to get that 15% dicount? im now paying £700 FC with £500 excess


----------



## [email protected]

Nigel Hill said:


> iv just renewed with AF so i bet its to late to get that 15% dicount? im now paying £700 FC with £500 excess


Hi Nigel

I can have a look at this for you. Feel free to pm me your full name and reference number.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## leonclio

requested qoute online emailed back with £1462.52 phoned up to check asked about 15% discount went threw all my details again with no change still £1462.52. so will phone around or stay with my current insurer which is cheaper at £616.68.


----------



## h13ulk

a lot cheaper


----------



## [email protected]

leonclio said:


> requested qoute online emailed back with £1462.52 phoned up to check asked about 15% discount went threw all my details again with no change still £1462.52. so will phone around or stay with my current insurer which is cheaper at £616.68.


Hi,

If you would like me to look into it then please PM me your details.

Dan.


----------



## Dan J

just got a quote from AF and its nearly £200 more than what ive been quoted for my renewal with my current insurer who have quoted me more than last year which is pants, and ive got 7yrs no claims now so thought my insurence would go down tbh. looks like ive got alot of ringing around to do


----------



## Sharpy

lol I just got offered £929 with a £1500 excess or over £2k with a "normal" excess I just laughed considering i paid £1400 with elephant last year and renewal is £1200ish this year with a £250 excess. After which he practically called me a liar when I said I could get £800 insurance with a rediculous £1500 excess and tried to rubbish this years £1200 quote

This was after sending me an email with a quote of £1020 for them to say oh we have the wrong car listed...im sure this is a pliy to get people to ring up!!!


----------



## [email protected]

sharpy24 said:


> lol I just got offered £929 with a £1500 excess or over £2k with a "normal" excess I just laughed considering i paid £1400 with elephant last year and renewal is £1200ish this year with a £250 excess. After which he practically called me a liar when I said I could get £800 insurance with a rediculous £1500 excess and tried to rubbish this years £1200 quote
> 
> This was after sending me an email with a quote of £1020 for them to say oh we have the wrong car listed...im sure this is a pliy to get people to ring up!!!


Hi,

Sorry to hear you feel you have not had the best service from us. If you would like to PM me your Name and Postcode, Contact Number and Best time to call you and also Make and Model of the Car i can locate your file and see what has happened.

Regards,
Dan.


----------



## mistryn

Many thanks Dan for you reply but i didnt choose to go with AF. i got quoted £1500 on the online system, when i phoned up got quoted £2300 thats with club membership discount

ended up going with another insurar for £740


----------



## mart.

Hi Dan

I just had my renewal through for AF, can I Get the 15% DW discount taken off?

Cheers

Martin


----------



## [email protected]

mart. said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> I just had my renewal through for AF, can I Get the 15% DW discount taken off?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Martin


Hello Martin,

If you would like to Pm me your Name and Postcode I can check your file for you.

Regards,
Dan.


----------



## mart.

PM sent


----------



## jason2_uk

Dan, I sent you a message a while back, and you said you would arrange a callback, just wondering, that was a couple of weeks ago and still no word, could you forward on my details to the sales guys again?


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Jason,

Sorry about that I was told that a message had been left for you.

I'll PM you regards this.

Dan.


----------

